# How would you cycle end to end in France?



## Cathryn (20 May 2010)

This is kind of 'just for fun' but it's a potential trip.

Last year, I had visions of effortlessly scaling Ventoux pulling Arthur in his trailer. 6 months on (6 months today, hurrah) I'm more circumspect and can't see that happening this year after all. Boo!!! However I informed the husband yesterday that I intend to do a long (3 week or so) tour in September, unless we move to America, which is a possibility. 

So...after long preamble...if you were going to cycle from top to bottom of France, which route would you take? 

Things to think about:

* My starting point would depend on a ferry to either Calais (and environs) or Le Havre or Caen. 
* My end point would be the Med.
* I'd take the bike express home, although don't necessarily need to finish in a town where they pick up. 
* I've been to Montpellier/Sete area and wasn't overwhelmed so would like to finish somewhere prettier.
* I'd be pulling a big baby in a trailer so whilst I'm up for hills, Alps may be beyond me. 
* I'd like to visit parts of France I don't know well. I know the West Coast quite well so would prefer to see somewhere else. 

Any ideas? It's a lovely thing to think about on a sunny day. Slightly frustrated - was planning on cycling to meet friends but Arthur has decided to go to sleep and I don't think I'll have the time. Boo.


----------



## rich p (20 May 2010)

I have a copy of the CTC _Manche to Med _ route on a pdf file if you're interested. Obviously pretty well researched and tested by them. My friend did it last year. If you pm me your email I'll copy it to you.


----------



## Cathryn (20 May 2010)

Great, thanks. Will pm you now.


----------



## Anthony (20 May 2010)

Hi,

I did a trip form Cean to the Med last summer. You can have a look a my journal, it gives a route description and has loads of photos.


----------



## Davidc (20 May 2010)

It was a long time ago (OK about 35 years), and split over 2 years' summer holidays. I + 3 friends cycled down the eastern side of France. We started in Calais, went to the point on the coast where Belgium starts, and ended up (2 years and 4 weeks later) on the France/ Italy border near San Remo. Trains back each time, and train to the start second year.

You'd need to divert further west to than we did to avoid the alps altogether, but if you want to see some visually stunning bits of Fance then Alsace and the inland parts of Provence are hard to beat.

Those trips still rank among my top 5 best holidays. I'm sure you'll have a great time if you do it.


----------



## psmiffy (20 May 2010)

I think I have cycled channel to the med or vice versa 8 times and really have no preference which way I would go next.

You have rather spoiled it by wanting to get to somewhere on the Med coast within practical travelling distance of the Bikebus that is “pretty”. The Med coast between the Rhone and the Spanish border is not pretty – the only reason for going there is to sit on a beach for a day and swim in the sea.

Into the Alps with a kiddy trailer will be no fun at all – doable – a friend of mine did the south side of Isere with two kids in the trailer – but not really a good option

Within the constraints of no East and no West by request then its down through the Auvergne or the Loire/Rhone probably starting from Caen

Rhone /Loire with a Kiddy trailer is eminently doable – and very pleasant for a bit of a Womble – lots of nice towns along both the Loire and Rhone to explore with the only decent hill being the jump between the two rivers. A nice slow pace judging it so that there is only a last night on the Cote de Amethyste

The Auvergne is possibly much more interesting – plenty of rivers with interesting towns to run along for a while but some pretty good climbs getting in and out of the river valleys. Also the possibility of finishing at Narbonne rather than to the east.

It sounds like what you need to do is to run up two or three routes complete with simple maps (keep you busy and out of the sunshine while looking after Team Ramsden) and put them up as a poll.


----------



## Cathryn (20 May 2010)

I was thinking Narbonne actually....great minds thinking alike. Okay!!! Thanks everyone...will keep thinking.


----------



## fraefreuchie (20 May 2010)

I was planning to cycle the Calais to Narbonne route through the Auvergne leaving on July 3rd (the day that I retire) Unfortunately I have hurt my knee and can't train at the moment. But it is not all downside. It gives me time to consider alternative routes. rich p can I beg a copy of your pdf? I have a single adult train ticket with bike space booked from Ladybank in Fife to Dover on July 3rd and a ferry crossing which could find its way to a suitable new home. Cathryn you are a brave girl.


----------



## dragon72 (20 May 2010)

I did Med to Manche last summer. I got a bit carried away col-bagging in a detour to the Alps, but enjoyed the rest of France I had along the route I did too. 
Pretty detailed route maps here: http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/marseilletothechannel


----------



## rich p (20 May 2010)

fraefreuchie said:


> I was planning to cycle the Calais to Narbonne route through the Auvergne leaving on July 3rd (the day that I retire) Unfortunately I have hurt my knee and can't train at the moment. But it is not all downside. It gives me time to consider alternative routes. rich p can I beg a copy of your pdf? I have a single adult train ticket with bike space booked from Ladybank in Fife to Dover on July 3rd and a ferry crossing which could find its way to a suitable new home. Cathryn you are a brave girl.



With pleasure but it's from Caen to Montpelier which may not be suitable.
PM me your email if you would like it though.


----------



## rh100 (20 May 2010)

I can't really speak as a cycle tourist, but if you want somewherenice on the med coast, we had a great overnight stop at a town called Collioure, right down by the Spanish border. It was a very pleasant place, pastel coloured buildings and open fronted restaurants. As I say, not sure how it would be on a bike but it was a lovely drive down past Carcassone and Narbonne etc (motorways obviously, several years before I got on a bike). Heres a streetview link of the harbour, hope it works: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...noid=I-GAQg0PbSYD02TiTAYIgg&cbp=12,62.66,,0,5


----------



## psmiffy (21 May 2010)

Collouire is a very pretty location but you are almost in Spain by then


----------



## vernon (21 May 2010)

Here's the route that I took - nicked from a CTC route until Orange.:

*CALAIS*
*Wissant*
*Marquise*
*Desyres*
*Beussent*
*Montreuil*
*Abbeville*
*Yzeux*
*Amiens*
*Roye*
*Noyon*
*Blerancourt*
*Soissons*
*Chateau-Thierry*

*Montmirail*
*Sezanne*
*Mesgrigny*
*Troyes*
*Verrieres*
*Ville Noyenne*
*Merry-s-Arce*
*Chatillon-s-Sa**ô**ne*
*Dijon*
*Beaune*
*Chaion-s-sa**ô**ne*
*Cuisery*
*Pont-de-Vaux*
*Pont-de-Veyle*
*Trevoux*
*Lyon*
*Pierre** Benite*
*Grigny*
*Givors*
*Vienne (West Bank)*
*Tournon*
*Valence*
*Le Teil*
*Viviers*
*Pierrelatte*
*Orange*

Then onto Avignon, Arles south to the med and turn right to ride through a chunk of the Carmargue.


----------



## srw (21 May 2010)

Like this:

www.ffortissimo.org.uk

I'm afraid it does go west, but it's very carefully plotted to avoid the hills.


----------



## robgul (22 May 2010)

We rode Calais to Montpellier : via Reims/Champagne - Burgundy - Lyon - Avignon - Camargue to the sea and Montpellier - about 900 easy-ish miles - and back on the Bike Bus - excellent!

If you go to www.cycle-endtoend.org.uk and look in The Journals under Others/France there's some stuff there about it ... AND we've written a book about it that has just been published (with a foreword by Edward Enfield) - it's not on general sale yet but PM me if you want a copy ... there's an extract on the website and/or you can buy it on CD for a donation to Macmillan Cancer Support

Rob


----------



## Dayvo (22 May 2010)

I rode through and down France (from Belgium) en route to Spain, following the Rhone Valley heading to Montpelier and Perpignan.

Without looking at a map, I think I'd be inclined to start from the coastal Belgium/French border and follow the coast as closely as possible to the English Channel, Atlantic Ocean, across the Pyrenees and finally along the Mediterranean coast to the border with Italy. 

Plenty of good food and drink on the way, too!


----------



## srw (23 May 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Without looking at a map, I think I'd be inclined to start from the coastal Belgium/French border and follow the coast as closely as possible to the English Channel,



Having looked at a map (intently), the closer you stay to the Channel, the hillier your ride will be. You can't avoid hills entirely across northern France - it's an inevitable by-product of large river valleys going across the grain of where you want to go!

We've ended up planning a route that's quite a long way inland, eventually hitting the valleys when they start flowing west.

And the Garonne valley/Canal du midi look quite good for a flattish trip back to the Med.

We'll keep you posted at...

www.ffortissimo.org.uk


----------



## lanternerouge (24 May 2010)

dragon72 said:


> I did Med to Manche last summer. I got a bit carried away col-bagging in a detour to the Alps, but enjoyed the rest of France I had along the route I did too.
> Pretty detailed route maps here: http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/marseilletothechannel




What did you use for your mapping? Your maps look really good! Did you gps it or add them in after?


----------



## dragon72 (24 May 2010)

lanternerouge said:


> What did you use for your mapping? Your maps look really good! Did you gps it or add them in after?



Merci beaucoup. 
I added them in afterwards, happily re-living each km as I mapped each day's route. When you edit a page in a journal on the Crazyguyonabike site, there's a route mapping facility. CGOABs fab!


----------



## lanternerouge (24 May 2010)

It certainly is D72 - I have just signed up, might do a diary of my first C2C ride


----------



## lanternerouge (24 May 2010)

Rather acely you can add gpx to it as well


----------



## dpiper (29 May 2010)

We rode south to north along the Atlantic coast last summer - at least 80% on cycle routes. Bliss

details here www.tra-velo-gue.co.uk (go to drop down box for France)


----------



## frank9755 (29 May 2010)

I posted this in another thread, but probably would be better here.

Was trying to post my route up on Bikely / Mapmyride, but seemed to be going very slow. If I get it done will post a link.



frank9755 said:


> I just got back yesterday!
> 
> I did Dieppe to Grau-du-Roi (near Montpellier). Took me 10 days and was a wonderful ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simon_m (11 Sep 2013)

Hi there, Just doing a search for this type of trip using google and came across this thread. Did you do it? Does anyone have any more info? I think it would be a lovely ride to do, after a little bit of research it seems that 2weeks is ok, but 3weeks would be nice as you can stop off and smell the roses a bit more. Could be doing the ride in 2015. Any help or ideas are welcome. Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2013)

Simon_m said:


> Hi there, Just doing a search for this type of trip using google and came across this thread. Did you do it? Does anyone have any more info? I think it would be a lovely ride to do, after a little bit of research it seems that 2weeks is ok, but 3weeks would be nice as you can stop off and smell the roses a bit more. Could be doing the ride in 2015. Any help or ideas are welcome. Thanks




Catherine the original poster hasn't visited the forum since May last year. She moved to San Francisco.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Sep 2013)

i've cycled down to montpellier mate...you'll love it...no ozarks lol!


----------



## Simon_m (11 Sep 2013)

did she cycle? lol

haha yes I've been reading some blogs about how hard the hills are. Hills for one day, or flat terrain for one day lol. I think it would be pretty easy, well, enjoyable anyway. I have found 5 different routes, all very similar. This is the best so far:
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1&doc_id=6496&v=C8

What was your route, how did you plan it and were they back roads like we had in the US? Its not far, only 6-700 miles, I was thinking of taking it easy over 3 weeks, days off to visit places, or a nice 3-4 days at the end, not sure yet. Ideas very welcome


----------



## srw (11 Sep 2013)

That file link I provided earlier in the thread (gosh, it seems a long time ago) still works but has a load of newer stuff in it. The permanent link is the one in my signature.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Sep 2013)

Simon_m said:


> did she cycle? lol
> 
> haha yes I've been reading some blogs about how hard the hills are. Hills for one day, or flat terrain for one day lol. I think it would be pretty easy, well, enjoyable anyway. I have found 5 different routes, all very similar. This is the best so far:
> http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1&doc_id=6496&v=C8
> ...




Bsically just a straight line down mate...around to the east of Paris >Lyon>Arles>Montpellier...The roads are really good surfaces and not much traffic , I camped in municipal campsites and on a football pitch! I think Vernon did a very similar route as well.

Album here:
http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/le-french-tour-de-boab.212/view


----------



## Simon_m (12 Sep 2013)

srw said:


> That file link I provided earlier in the thread (gosh, it seems a long time ago) still works but has a load of newer stuff in it. The permanent link is the one in my signature.


Thanks, I will go back and check again, think I book marked it.


----------



## Simon_m (12 Sep 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Bsically just a straight line down mate...around to the east of Paris >Lyon>Arles>Montpellier...The roads are really good surfaces and not much traffic , I camped in municipal campsites and on a football pitch! I think Vernon did a very similar route as well.
> 
> Album here:
> http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/le-french-tour-de-boab.212/view



ok thanks, great pics and weather. I did some cycling in the South this year, fantastic. Excited about planning this mini tour


----------



## lozcs (12 Sep 2013)

I did Roscoff to Montpellier with a friend last May/June.

9 days of cycling, stopped at campsites first 4 days then family home for a couple of days rest then a family friends in Toulouse then a florists (no campsites and they kindly put us up!) then a F1 hotel..

If you want to see our route look at my endomondo profile in my sig and look back to last May/June.

Loved it all..

Do it!


----------



## Dayvo (12 Sep 2013)

If I had the time, I'd start in the middle of France and ride in ever-increasing circles.


----------



## Simon_m (12 Sep 2013)

lozcs said:


> I did Roscoff to Montpellier with a friend last May/June.
> 
> 9 days of cycling, stopped at campsites first 4 days then family home for a couple of days rest then a family friends in Toulouse then a florists (no campsites and they kindly put us up!) then a F1 hotel..
> 
> ...


hmmm not sure how to do that, can you post the link to your route? Thanks


----------



## lozcs (12 Sep 2013)

Simon_m said:


> hmmm not sure how to do that, can you post the link to your route? Thanks



On a train with a mobile so hope this works!

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/58366345/2421234

That should be day 1 - click through from there...


----------



## Simon_m (13 Sep 2013)

Ah lovely, thanks for that. Ah so you went down the West coast route, not come across that yet, most I have seen have gone right down the center, will see if can post some pics of the maps I have grabbed


----------



## frank9755 (13 Sep 2013)

The best bit is the Auvergne / Massif Central. 
Like being in a dreamland.


----------



## nomdeplume (13 Sep 2013)

Consider a trip I did a few years ago from Royan, down the Gironde estuary to Bordeaux then onto the Canal lateral de la Garonne to Toulouse than onto the Canal de Midi to Sete and the Med.
Canals are great for cycling, no cars, flattish, go through nice country.
Northern France is well provided with canals but I have yet to try them.


----------



## Simon_m (19 Sep 2013)

nomdeplume said:


> Consider a trip I did a few years ago from Royan, down the Gironde estuary to Bordeaux then onto the Canal lateral de la Garonne to Toulouse than onto the Canal de Midi to Sete and the Med.
> Canals are great for cycling, no cars, flattish, go through nice country.
> Northern France is well provided with canals but I have yet to try them.



ah yes, I found a website link about canal cycle rides in France, sounds idilic


----------



## nomdeplume (19 Sep 2013)

Still on the subject of cycling canals in France, check out this site: www.fluvial.com. You will find details of 'fluviacartes' (maps of canals). Also consider the book 'Inland Waterways of France' by David Edwards-May. This is aimed squarely at boaties but also gives info as to chemins de halage (towpaths).


----------



## ChrisBailey (20 Sep 2013)

Last year I rode the West Coast route from the Atlantic Spanish border 

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/CB2012B 

Following that wonderful experience and much research I planned to go North to South this year, guarantees the bike is OK, no packing/unpacking until the end and then you fly back. Work commitments scuppered the trip but I still plan to do this route, maybe next year.

Basically you take the Newhaven Dieppe ferry and then follow many of the famous French rivers, mainly the Loire, Ardeche, Rhone and (for me an ascent of Mt Ventoux after a week or so to get fit enough) and ends up in Marseille where I will fly back. Plenty of campsites and many interesting geographical / historical highlights to target.

Follow the black dots.





Chris


----------



## Simon_m (20 Sep 2013)

looks interesting Chris, when are you doing this? Please let us know how it goes. This is the link I was talking about the other day:

http://www.michaelbriant.com/uk_to_med_routes.htm


----------



## ChrisBailey (20 Sep 2013)

Simon

The plan is early 2014, but the plan was 2013 and work commitments stopped it then, hopefully it will not repeat. I cycled the Eire Canal a few years ago

https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=1&page_id=82425&v=2o

and it was really dull, basically the same scenery all day. Hopefully following a river will have more variety. Rivers (or canals) are certainly easier to navigate, just follow the water. 

Chris


----------



## Simon_m (23 Sep 2013)

Dam it looks wet, not the canal 

I think France would be much better, warmer and different as the surrounding scenery would change daily.


----------



## doog (23 Sep 2013)

I dont know if this is of any interest but I flew to Girona and cycled back to St Malo a few years back..

I fancied a bit of the Pyrenees, that was the main thing. Here is the route in GPS form, I did it fully loaded and camped in municples / wild etc and did it in 10 days. Loved every minute of it.

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=263662


----------



## Simon_m (24 Sep 2013)

I bet that was hard work! Nice looking route though


----------

